# Thanks Gordon!



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 6, 2009)

Got the Corvette cleaned up a little and put some fresh rubber on the S-7's.

I put some money in your Paypal Acct. with a little xtra for interest, Paypal fees etc.   Thanks again we love both bikes.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 28, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD , SHANE.
whats the other bike ?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 28, 2009)

The EZ Speed DX.   Delivered, for cryin out loud!  A couple of great bikes.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 28, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> The EZ Speed DX.   Delivered, for cryin out loud!  A couple of great bikes.



 DUH ! the BIRTHDAY BIKE.
more brain cells die everyday.


----------

